# Progesterone levels early pregnancy



## czapandpap (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi there. I was just wondering what progesterone levels should be at 5 weeks pregnant. I had tests which showed mine is 49.1 nmol/l. (which I think works out at 15.44 Ng/ml). 

I'm worried it's a bit low. The reason I did the tests is that I had blood tests at 7 days post ovulation and this came out at 19 nmol/l which implies I didn't even ovulate. I'm just scared I have low progesterone and dr seems reluctant to do anything (eg suppositories). I had a mmc in June and want to do anything to avoid it happening again. I know sometimes it's unavoidable but I've read it can be low progesterone and this could be avoidable with suppisitories from what I've read. Thank you


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi

I'm afraid as midwives we don't deal with this at all. You would need to speak to an early pregnancy unit or a gynaecology nurse. Sorry.

Kaz xxx


----------

